# NOD32 Users Beware.



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

NOD32 has had a string of bad definition updates this morning. Users beware.

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=281024

In depth info at Wilders. Evidently there have been about 3 definition updates in a row causing havoc on many computers. WinXP seems to be affected the most.


----------



## FLGarageDoors (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks, poppameth, you just solved my problem about whether to renew my NOD32 subscription or not. I say NOT! The antivirus is supposed to solve our headaches, not give us a new one. I hate it when programs do this.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't drop it just because on one incident. All the A/V vendors have issues like this from time to time. At least they did get it fixed pretty quickly. It's still one of the best A/V solutions out there.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Whenever I set up a brand new computer, the first thing that I do is remove NOD!

I use Commodo or even MS Security Essentials.


----------

